# When does your season open



## Floridarcher (Aug 27, 2006)

When does your season open and where?

Oct.14 Northern Florida


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

*deer season*

Here in Oklahoma bow season starts Oct. 1 thru Jan. 15. I can hardly wait. Limit is 4 deer with a bow, no more than 2 bucks. Joe


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

open(ed) sept 1 in kentucky


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

sep 30 can`t wait


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

September 15 - January 31
Ten days and counting...


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

September 30th-January 31st....Can't wait!


----------



## albertashooter (Mar 31, 2006)

august 25- november 30, with late season elk draw until december 20.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

Sept. 30 here in Pa


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

Sept. 16th here in Wis.


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

sept. 23 in TN, can't wait!


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

sept. 30 can't come soon enough.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

aug.26 deer in athabasca alberta canada


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

here in gods country aka australia we have open season all year round for all types of hunting exsept fallow deer have a 3 month season in nsw i think


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

mbuemi said:


> open(ed) sept 1 in kentucky


I hope you didnt hunt September 1st because season didnt open til the 2nd for the whole state.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah matt...ooops, typo. sorry bout that, thanks for correcting me there. I had heard 1st and had been saying that. Apparently it was the 2nd! anyhow i think we were out about the 3rd or fourth.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

year round here. maui


----------



## droberts53 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Deer Season Opening*

The season in Kansas has open on Oct 1 and the heat has been a big problem for most hunters.


----------



## hunter3 (Sep 10, 2006)

oct. 7


----------

